# Domani torno a casa



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

*Domani torno a casa*

*in onda Mercoledì 21 luglio 2010 alle 23.30*


_di Fabrizio Lazzaretti e Paolo Santolini_





*La guerra e i  bambini*. Le prime vittime delle guerre contemporanee sono proprio loro, i più deboli; sia che vengano menomati per sempre da una mina scambiata per un giocattolo, sia che nascano con una malformazione al cuore, condanna a morte quasi certa in un paese in guerra.

*Murtaza* e *Yagoub* sono i due piccoli protagonisti di _*Domani torno a casa*_, ricoverati in  due ospedali di Emergency, uno in Afghanistan e l'altro in Sudan. 
 Un documento  eccezionale e drammatico, che ci svela le conseguenze della guerra in tutta la  loro crudezza, senza orpelli.

*Fabrizio Lazzaretti* e *Paolo  Santolini *sono filmaker indipendenti specializzati in reportage d'inchiesta e in docufiction. Fabrizio Lazzaretti ha lavorato anche per “Report”.


IL VIDEO

http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-3a5b1cd3-a0a3-4f9b-bde5-7b8a63c3d419.html

Viva Emergency!

Viva Gino Strada!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

:up: Grazie della segnalazione.


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

grazie mari, io non ho il coraggio di guardarla. lo dico.

e schifo di mondo...

se fossi giovane non so se sarei cosi egoista da mettere una creatura al mondo. ve ne sono cosi tanti che avrebbero bisogno di noi.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2010)

Al parco ho conosciuto un tizio che con la moglie hanno adottato 4 bambini + due loro... erano bellissimi tutti sporchi e colorati


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Al parco ho conosciuto un tizio che con la moglie hanno adottato 4 bambini + due loro... erano bellissimi tutti sporchi e colorati


  il mondo non fa schifo


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mondo non fa schifo


Infatti no... un po' li ho anche invidiati (bonariamente)


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti no... un po' li ho anche invidiati (bonariamente)


per 6 figli??
io no:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Io sì.
Se avessi avto un altro compagno...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sì.
> Se avessi avto un altro compagno...


E lo spazio no? :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Quando vedo queste cose mi viene una rabbia assurda... meno male che al mondo c'è gente come Gino Strada.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E lo spazio no? :carneval:


 Ci si sta...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci si sta...


Argh... se dovessi cedere anche su questo vi faro' sapere:condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Argh... se dovessi cedere anche su questo vi faro' sapere:condom:


 In questi anni ho visto arrivare in classe bambini da diverse parti del mondo con famiglie con un'idea diversa dalla nostra di benessere e ...molto serene. Ovvio che no so che prezzo paghino le donne (e gli uomini) per questo.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In questi anni ho visto arrivare in classe bambini da diverse parti del mondo con famiglie con un'idea diversa dalla nostra di benessere e ...molto serene. Ovvio che no so che prezzo paghino le donne (e gli uomini) per questo.


Non lo so neanche io, il prezzo... qua famiglie numerose ce ne sono tante, anche a scuola Sbarella e' l'unica figlia unica


----------

